# VMR | Wheels - Summer is almost here! 18" & 19" Hankook V12 K110 Deals!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels* - Any VMR wheel x Hankook Ventus V12 K110 Promo Package

*WHEELS HAVE ARRIVED AT OUR WAREHOUSE and are READY TO SHIP! Get your new wheel and tire setup just in time for summer *

The *Ventus V12 EVO K110* is Hankook's Max Performance Summer tire developed for the drivers of sports cars, sporty coupes, and high performance vehicles. A *PROVEN *street-tire known to deliver superb control and braking. 

18" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1170!*

19" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1450!*


*V710 *










*V705 *










*V702 *










*V718 *










With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.


*VMR | Wheels Features: *

JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!
VMR's Unmatched Customer Service!
One (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish

For any further questions or order inquires, please contact me directly at [email protected] or *714 442 7916 EXT 103 / ask for Noel *​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Get your wheel and tire package today! 

*V710 *










*V705*










*V708 *


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Match your *VMR V702* with some discounted *Hankook Ventus V12 K110*s today! Take advantage of this pricing before they're gone!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the inquiries everyone!

Just so you get an idea on the savings.. 

Hankook V12 EVO k110 225/40/18 - $103/tire
Compare at $147/tire 
*Total savings of $176*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone! PM or call in for your quote!

*V810 *










*V703*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available with any VMR Wheel/Tire package... Inquire today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customize your your wheel/tire package by choosing any of our of powder coat finishes


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Get your V708 wheel/tire package today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

bump!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Dessi said:


> Yeah these all wheel designs of VMR are very dashing and also cool and its of good design and not only for summer its teh best one for teh whole seasone because of its different designs.I like it so much.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders guys!


Here's a look at our V703's. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

BUMP!

Only a few tires sizes left, get yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Going to be closing out this deal *VERY* soon.

Get your orders in ASAP! eace:



Here are some photos of cars on our wheels at this recently past Waterfest.ic:

*V710*










*V705*










*V702*










*V718*










*V701*









​


----------

